# Does one need water shoes for Freeport Bahamas?



## RumRunner (Aug 13, 2006)

I'm going to Freeport with a friend next month and beginning to put together a list of things to pack.  I was wondering if snorkeling around Freeport requires water shoes, or if bare foot or fin-clad feet are ok.  I just want to pack as little as possible.  I brought them to Cancun and didn't need them but then needed them in Kona and Tahiti.  Thanks for the input!


----------



## daventrina (Aug 13, 2006)

*Coral*

Just remember that its bad walk on the coral when you have shoes to protect your feet. Shoes don't protect the coral, and it is disturbing, to say the least, to see people out walking on the coral. The poor little coral animals have enough problems with the runoff and crown of thorns starfish and don't need the extra stress of people walking on it:ignore:


----------



## RumRunner (Aug 13, 2006)

I'm sorry, I didnt make myself clear.  I would never ever walk on live coral.  The coral I was referring to were broken pieces that had washed ashore and were on the bottom of the sea floor, there was more pieces of dead coral than sand and it was very difficult to walk out to get deep enough to go snorkeling without encountering these pieces of dead coral and rock and seashells.


----------



## donnaval (Aug 13, 2006)

I'd recommend the water shoes.  We stayed at Island Seas in Freeport this past November, and while much of the beach was clear, there were quite a few rocky areas too.  Also, in the water there were more rocks and shells than I expected.  My tootsies appreciated the water shoes!


----------



## daventrina (Aug 14, 2006)

RumRunner said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, I didnt make myself clear.  I would never ever walk on live coral.


Didn't mean it to sound like we specificaly expected that you would personally... Just a general reminder to someone that may read this and not know better
Just last week we heard a mom say "get your water shoes sweety, we don't want you to hurt your feet walking on the reef...."


----------



## shagnut (Aug 14, 2006)

Wear your water shoes!!! Besides the obvious, rocks, & coral, you could also step on a sea urchin and loose many valuable days of vacation. This happened to me in St John!!  Always, always, when in the ocean wear water shoes!!! shaggy


----------

